# Anyone in SAP BO/ BI Jobs here....



## aj34321 (Mar 30, 2012)

Dear All, 

Would like to know if there is anyone here in Dubai working on SAP BO/BI or SAS technology. 
I'm already working in a bank and looking forward for a better change. 

Rgds, Anil

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Obsession (Jan 21, 2013)

Yeah sure, there are opportunities out there but on every vacancy a few hundred Indians are applying...

You really need to have a SUPER-CV or else you will be ending up on the pile of CV's of Indian SAP consultants...

Good luck!:fingerscrossed:


----------

